# tortoises!



## Kristy_07 (Mar 31, 2010)

So, apparently, I can't have exotics in Australia, because it would, like, bad for the environment and stuff.... I think that's what I understood from the last thread, anyway.... in amongst the words "arrogance" and "ignorance" being thrown around like confetti.... :shock:

SO - I'm going to Vietnam to get some!! Well, that's not the sole reason, but I figured, since I'm there for a while, I'd look at getting a tortoise and maybe some tokay gex. EXCITING!! I think I'll leave the burmese python for another trip, as I'm not sure I could guarantee it a good home once my contract is finished 

I've never had a tortoise, but I know there are a couple of people on here who have owned them overeas, and I was just wondering if you could let me know about there general day-to-day care, and their little personalities. (Don't worry APS police, I've done my homework and checked out care sheets. Now I'm just looking for some more practical advice from owners.)

Same goes if anyone has owned tokays before - I hear they are vicious! 

Thanks, guys, in advance.

Kristy


----------



## AMY22 (Mar 31, 2010)

Are moving there, or are you bringing them here?


----------



## Kristy_07 (Mar 31, 2010)

As much as I was just getting into that exotic debate... I'm moving there


----------



## AMY22 (Mar 31, 2010)

Oooh how exciting!


----------



## Schlumpe (Mar 31, 2010)

@ KRISTY_07 Don’t forget to leave it to someone in your will.


----------



## Retic (Mar 31, 2010)

I have owned various tortoise species and Tokays. Tokays are almost all possessed by the Devil and will take great pleasure in biting at every opportunity, having said that they are spectacular and beautiful geckos. Land tortoises are quite probably the most rewarding reptiles you can keep, they are actually very active, if slow moving and very inquisitive. In captivity most species eat almost 100% fruit and vegetables and are very easy to care for. 
This is an African Leopard Tortoise we had in the UK.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow! He's gorgeous boa! They seem like really special little creatures, and I can't wait! I've had some trouble finding out exactly what species I can get in Vietnam, but I'm hoping for a smallish species, like a Hermann's if they're available? 

And, yep, I've heard the same thing about tokays, but there is something a bit endearing about a Lucifer-gecko. I spoke to a Vietnam vet recently, who told me about a LOT of locals coming into the clinic and referring to a "****-off! lizard" - because that's what you yell when they grab onto your finger. It took him a little while to work out they were talking about tokays, but makes perfect sense, eh? 

Boa, can I ask what your enclosures for your torts have been like? And if you have any pics?

So, do you think if I have a good basking spot, a secure indoor enclosure, and he gets outside time most days, plus all the fresh fruit and veg he needs, that sounds okay? And (last Q, I promise  ) is there any specific I need to know about their calcium intake?

Thanks, mate!

And Schlumpe - all taken care of mate, I've got friends in country willing to take him on, and there's also a great expat community that do a bit of pet hand-me-downs so I'm told 

Any other info from anyone else greatly appreciated also!


----------



## Retic (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi, I'm not sure about the availability of foreign species in Vietnam, species such as the Elongated Tortoise and the Brown Tortoise would be worth looking at and easily found I would suspect. The latter can grow to a large size and weigh in excess of 45kg. Most of the land tortoise species have basically the same care needs, plenty of nice fresh food and some time in the sun.
The Leopard Tortoise in that photo shared it's cage (and food) with an adult Green Iguana, the cage had a floor area of approximately 1.5m x 80cm but he spent quite a bit of time wandering around the room and outside.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks, mate. It's great hearing from someone who has kept them rather than just reading care sheets. Really appreciate the info


----------



## Retic (Mar 31, 2010)

No problem at all, as you can imagine here in Australia I am not often asked about the care of Land Tortoises


----------



## whyme (Mar 31, 2010)

heyKristy. Dont know much about the torts, but good luck with it. Spent a few years in the states with exots and they are good fun. Hope it all goes well for ya. Make sure you post some pics when you get there!


----------



## lessilly (Apr 18, 2010)

Well kristy...i dont think you can get those tortoises easily in Vietnam.But definitely you can try out in Thailand.They do have various tortoises available in the market. I used to keep Indian star tortoise, cherryhead redfoot tortoise, leopard tortoise, sulcata tortoise, radiated tortoise, emys emys, yniphora tortoise and more when im was in my hometown back in msia....try out thailand instead of vietnam...


----------



## Kristy_07 (Apr 19, 2010)

thanks lessilly. i'll be living in hanoi, so will check out what i can there, but keep thailand in mind if having no luck. cheers!


----------



## -Peter (Apr 19, 2010)

Chelonia.org has numerous care sheets for tortoises. Well worth the visit.


----------



## drunken (Apr 29, 2010)

I came from China, in China has lots of tortoises, and I have kept 2 leopard tortoise for 3years, that's a pitty that I cant keep them in Aus, pis was taken by last year, he was 5 cm long when i brought him, not he is 15


----------



## Laghairt (Jun 10, 2010)

Has anyone ever heard of land tortises being kept in private collections in Australia?


----------



## josh14 (Jun 11, 2010)

they are proabably here but their illegal


----------



## Laghairt (Jun 11, 2010)

I know they're illegal, I was just wondering if there were any around. I had no idea a black market for exotics existed untill a few days ago (assuming you can believe what you read on APS forums of course).


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jun 11, 2010)

keep your eye out on petlink, anouc. plenty of exotics on there


----------

